# The transports never stop



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I agree with you..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with you Beth. It is hard sometimes. But she is doing a wonderful thing and I imagine she is the dogs hero for saving them and so are you. Maybe your friend will change her mind. Hugs to you for all the help you are giving the rescue.


----------

